# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan'dan Nataşa ve Vladimir'e savaş

## ceyda

*Azerbaycan'dan Nataşa ve Vladimir'e savaş 

Ülkede milli bir bilinç uyandırmak isteyen hükümet, yabancı isimlere savaş açtı. 

Azerbaycan'da kullanılan soy isimlerinin yüzde 80'i Rusça'dan oluşuyor. İsimlerin ise büyük bir kısmı Rus, Avrupa ve Fars kökenli.
Ülkede milli bir bilinç uyandırmak isteyen hükümet, isimleri millileştirme çalışmasına başladı. Bu kapsamda oluşturulan Terminoloji Komisyonu, aileleri milli isimleri kullanmaya teşvik ediyor.
Mariya, Nataşa, Vladimir, Olya, Tamara Kimi Rusça, kimi Gürcüce, kimiyse Farsça Ancak Azerbaycanda bu isimleri taşıyan birçok vatandaşa rastlamanız mümkün.
HALK RAHATSIZ
Bir Azerbaycan vatandaşı, Ben özüm çok rahatsızım. Benim valideynim adımı zayor koydu, ben çok rahatsızım derken bir diğeri, Burası Azerbaycan öz adlarımız olsa çok yahşi olur dedi.
70 yıl Sovyetler Birliği'nin esaretinde kalan ülkede, soy isimlerin yüzde 80'ni Rusça olan -ov ve -yeva ekleriyle bitiyor.
Konuya ilişkin konuşan Milletvekili Dr. Nizami Caferov, Uzun yıllar Azerbaycan halkına -ov -yev gibi Rus kökenli soyadlarını forması kabul ettirilmişti. Onu aradan kaldıralım. Bu milletin kendi isteği değil dedi.
AZERBAYCAN'DA ARTIK YABANCI İSİM KULLANILMAYACAK
İşte bu sorunun önüne geçip, milli bilinç uyandırmak için Azerbaycan hükümeti harekete geçti. Bakanlar Kurulu'nun kararı Milli Meclis tarafından onayladı. Bu onay sonrası İlimler Akademisi Terminoloji Bölümüne bağlı "İsim ve Soyisimler" komisyonu oluşturuldu.
Komisyonun amacı, milli isimlerin araştırılması ve bu isimlerin kullanılması için anne ve babaları teşvik etmek...Ayrıca Azerbaycanlı çocuklara yabancı ve toplumun yadırgayacağı isimlerin konulmasınının da önüne geçilmesi hedefleniyor.
Çalışmalara ilişkin bilgi veren Terminoloji Komisyonu Başkan Yardımcısı Prof. Dr. İlkirn Umudov, Tarihimiz var tarihten gelen isimlerimiz var. Biz bu isimleri listeye dahil ettik. Adlar yeni uşaklara koyulsun, işlensin, işleklik kazansın istiyoruz dedi.
2 BİN İSME YASAK
Bu kapsamda ilk olarak Azerbaycanda sıklıkla kullanılan yabancı isimler belirlendi. Aileler, komisyon tarafından belirlenen yaklaşık iki bin yasaklı isimi çocuklarına koyamayacak.
Prof. Dr. İlkirn Umudov, Azerbaycanlı olarak öz evladına eğer Stefan koyuyorsa bunlara karşı çıkış ediyoruz. Çünkü her evladın adı halkı tanıtır diye konuştu.
8 BİN MİLLİ İSİM BELİRLENDİ
Azerbaycan Terminoloji Komisyonu tarafından şu ana kadar 8 bin milli isim belirlendi. Bu liste Kitab-ı Dede Korkut ve Divan-ı Lugatit-Türkteki isimlerle zenginleştirilecek.
Yapılan çalışmanın önemine de vurgu yapan Terminoloji Komisyonu Başkan Yardımcısı Prof. Dr. Umudov, "Azerbaycanlıların bütünlüğü için bir manevi bütünlüğün sağlanması için çok önemli" dedi.
Uygulama sadece Azerbaycan Türkleri için geçerli. Azerbaycan vatandaşı olan Yahudi, Rus ve Lezgiler çocuklarına istedikleri isimleri koyabilecek.
Kaynak: TRT Haber*

----------

